# Black Spots Showing Up Under The Hood



## MRO1791 (Sep 2, 2016)

I think mine has a little of this also, it appears to be slight leakage from the actuator going into the turbo. This appears to be soot. Not sure if it's bad enough to require work, could be. You should be under warranty, I'd have it documented at the dealership at a minimum. 

Sent from my Moto G (5) Plus using Tapatalk


----------



## Blasirl (Mar 31, 2015)

Looks like mold of some sort ... no wait...it the precursor to rolling coal... I have no clue if you can't tell yet.:smileystooges:

It is either an exhaust leak or an oil leak. Either way it is a free trip to the dealer.


----------



## johnmo (Mar 2, 2017)

I think most of them do this. There was another thread about this a while back. I asked my dealer to look at it and I think they said it was normal and no concern.


----------



## HondaTech2016 (Apr 20, 2017)

There was another thread a long time ago with this same problem. Mine does this as well. 

I believe their dealer did replace the turbo but the new turbo had failed a "bubble test" at that same leak point.

So I'm guessing it's not going to be fixed by replacing the turbo and GM accepts this as normal.


----------



## firehawk618 (Feb 24, 2013)

Mine has the exact same thing. I haven't bothered to try and figure it out yet.


----------



## KyleB (Mar 12, 2017)

https://www.cruzetalk.com/forum/418...-exhaust-leak-waste-gate-first-trip-shop.html


----------



## sleepyzzz (Nov 2, 2018)

i am seeing it on mine also


----------



## jblackburn (Apr 14, 2012)

Looks like a small exhaust leak. A couple diesels have had the clamp at the turbo come loose a bit.


----------



## sleepyzzz (Nov 2, 2018)

i took mine in for my first service and pointed out to the service writer all the tiny black dots down at the waste gate, and the small drop of oil coming from the turbo shaft. He allowed that their mechanic would look at it. 
when i returned to pick up my Cruze, they had found a service bulletin stating NOT to replace the turbo, and this was normal. I told him a engine with barely over 5,000 miles dripping oil around the turbo shaft was NOT normal and asked how bad was it going to be when it had 50,000 or more miles on it next year? He said that he wouldn't like it either but there was nothing they could do. With GM dropping the Cruze i doubt they are going to spend time and money trying to fix this engine unless they plan on using it in other vehicles. Maybe one day a service bulletin will be issued with a recall to fix it. IN the meantime check your oil level every time you fill up!


----------



## MRO1791 (Sep 2, 2016)

sleepyzzz said:


> i took mine in for my first service and pointed out to the service writer all the tiny black dots down at the waste gate, and the small drop of oil coming from the turbo shaft. He allowed that their mechanic would look at it.
> when i returned to pick up my Cruze, they had found a service bulletin stating NOT to replace the turbo, and this was normal. I told him a engine with barely over 5,000 miles dripping oil around the turbo shaft was NOT normal and asked how bad was it going to be when it had 50,000 or more miles on it next year? He said that he wouldn't like it either but there was nothing they could do. With GM dropping the Cruze i doubt they are going to spend time and money trying to fix this engine unless they plan on using it in other vehicles. Maybe one day a service bulletin will be issued with a recall to fix it. IN the meantime check your oil level every time you fill up!


The black spots don't seem to be a big problem, however the oil is a completely different issue. The place that leaks exhaust does not appear to have any oil... Now if you are getting oil in your induction that could be dangerous indeed. 

As to end of Cruze, yes that is a concern... However this engine lives on in the Equinox.. so any engine issue should be one that affects the diesel equinox as well, which doesn't appear to be ending production at this point. 

Sent from my Moto G (5) Plus using Tapatalk


----------



## quailallstar (Feb 16, 2018)

I'm at 26,000 miles and have had this ongoing issue as long as I could remember. Looks like its spraying out from the westgate to me. It's all over the undergood area as well on mine. I just wipe it away everytime I wash the car.






























Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk


----------



## firehawk618 (Feb 24, 2013)

It's not a big deal.

Here's a TSB regarding it.


----------



## quailallstar (Feb 16, 2018)

firehawk618 said:


> It's not a big deal.
> 
> Here's a TSB regarding it.


Care to save as a pdf and attach?

Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk


----------



## firehawk618 (Feb 24, 2013)

Yup, already tried that. Due to this forum's crappy pdf size limitations I was unable to do that.





quailallstar said:


> Care to save as a pdf and attach?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk


----------



## TonyC (Jan 16, 2019)

Don't know what the laws state in America. In Canada, Ontario's MTO's laws does not allow any leaks to escape from the turbo and the car or truck would have its plates removed and pulled off the road till fixed if caught in a surprise inspection which our MTO and OPP love doing, so GM has no ground to stand on saying this is acceptable


----------



## Blasirl (Mar 31, 2015)

firehawk618 said:


> Yup, already tried that. Due to this forum's crappy pdf size limitations I was unable to do that.


Bring it up full screen, hit CTRL PRTSCN and paste into paint. Crop all the excess off and insert it as a picture.


----------



## firehawk618 (Feb 24, 2013)

Blasirl said:


> Bring it up full screen, hit CTRL PRTSCN and paste into paint. Crop all the excess off and insert it as a picture.



Why? Are people having trouble seeing what I've posted?


----------



## Blasirl (Mar 31, 2015)

firehawk618 said:


> Why? Are people having trouble seeing what I've posted?


Well, since you have asked, I am. With the site being so pokey lately, an attached file is much harder to look at full size. 

The reason I suggested the paint thing though is because you yourself were complaining about being able to post it. 

This is what I See:








This is what it could be like.


----------



## Binder_Brandon (Jan 20, 2019)

14000km in my 2018 RS TD... same issues! Taking it to the dealer on Wednesday... 











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

